# Mobility X700 and SUSE: Good intensions gone so very wrong...



## Swago (Mar 7, 2007)

ok, so here is my story:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=26801

Im currently running windows xp out of suse's swap file partition simply because i thought it would be easier to find tools to work with my video card bios for windows then for X flavour of linux... But since having installed and tried everything toolwise i can get a hold of and none of them working... I'm thinking that stick with linux, as this is where the problem started, would have been the better course of action....

So my question(s) is(are) simple:
I need to dump my bios, possibly mess with it, and then re flash my video card...
Can this be done in linux, openSUSE to be more xact...?
Or am i better off to stick with windows... In the end I want my lcd screen to turn back on and be running linux...


----------



## Swago (Mar 7, 2007)

Found a site that would seem to detail how to retrieve your video card's bios in linux so I've decided that 2nite I'll head back to SUSE and see what can be done 

Here is the site for anyone would like to know:
http://linuxbios.org/VGA_support


----------

